# Case/IH model 1394



## jamesrodneybook (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a case/IH model 1394, 1984 year model with manual transmission, ROPs, no cab. 70HP ser.no. 1113858. I would like to install a used front end loader if i can find one that will fit. I have looked on the Case web site and have not found the right style number. I have seen many used ones for sale but do not know if they will fit. If anyone has a tractor like this with a loader of any brand, would you please let me know the number of the unit so that I can compile a list of what will fit this tractor,then i can search for a used one.

thank you from Mississippi, jamesrodneybookout


----------



## jamesrodneybook (Dec 5, 2008)

*Case/IH 74L loader*

I have found a case/ih 74L loader that the book on it says it will fit a 1394 MFD will this also fit just a 1394, any body know?


----------



## jamesrodneybook (Dec 5, 2008)

I found a reader that had the same tractor with the same loader mounted, thanks to all

jamesrodneybookout


----------



## jamesrodneybook (Dec 5, 2008)

*loader 74L*

the 74L LOADER was a exact fit, all bolt holes lined up and loader works great, thanks

rod


----------

